# Monitoring der Internetverbindung



## Fuzzy (19. Oktober 2003)

Tach zusammen,
Ich habe eine Kabelmodem-Verbindung zum Internet mit begrenztem Datenvolumen. An meinem PC hänget über eine zweite Netzwerkkarte noch der PC meiner Tochter, welcher dadurch auch Internetzugriff hat!
Ich suche nun ein kleines Tool (Freeware oder nicht zu teuer), mit dem ich das gesamte Datenvolumen zum Internet überwachen kann. Dieses Tool soll vor erreichen der maximalen Datenmenge warnen, und bei erreichen einfach die Verbindung unterbrechen!
Alle Programme die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe sind sehr umfangreich, für Firmen, teuer, und zeichnen viele viele Daten auf (was ich ja eigentlich nicht benötige), aber keines unterbricht die Verbindung bei erreichen eines bestimmten Volumens!
Gibt es da vielleicht etwas?

bis denne...
Fuzzy


----------



## Theeagle (19. Oktober 2003)

http://www.boegesoft.de/index.php?mode=file_info&id=27


----------



## Fuzzy (19. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Info,
Das Programm wäre eigentlich nach meinem Stil.
ABER: Nach allem was ich gesehen habe, kann es die Netzverbindung auch nicht trennen (oder wenigstens eine mail absetzen oder so!)
trotzdem nochmals Danke
Fuzzy


----------

